# I Went On A Sugar Detox & Here's What Happened



## Wobbles

I went on a sugar detox after testing positive for gestational diabetes. Sugar, as it turns out, is some nasty sh*t.

Click HERE!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah it sure is...... i actually ended up enjoying my low carb diet when I was pregnant (I had GD too). In fact, I am back on it. It's a permanent choice for me. Once in awhile I might stray, but not often.


----------

